# Download



## Alxmrphi

Hey, I want to download a piece of music, however, I have no idea how to read Turkish, can anyone who does, take a peek at the site and tell me where the download button is?

(Don't worry mods, it's over 100 years old, there is no copyright on the music)

http://www.mygitar.com/nota_detay.asp?nota_id=3437


----------



## ireney

I think you have to register first (although my Turkish are non-existent). Do that, click on the name of the song and then on  the 3,5 foppy disc you see in the next page.

Before doing any of this you'd better wait for someone who actually speaks Turkish of course


----------



## Alxmrphi

But there is nowhere to click on the song?


----------



## Honour

Hi Alex, 
we either use the word <download> or we use <indirmek>. 
On the page you have given, it says log in required when you click on the floppy image. After you log in, you shoud search for the words <download>, <indir>, <indirmek için tıklayın>, or similar phrases containing <indir>.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, well I need an account then, I'll stick it through freetranslation.com or one that supports the Turkish language and hope it doesn't mess it up too much (Here we all know how ridiculous they are)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Here you can sign up, just fill in those blanks with red asterisks.
*
Email adresi:* E-mail address
*Tekrar email: *E-mail again
*Kullanıcı adı:* User name
*Şifre: *Password
*Şifre tekrar:* Password again
*Adınız:* Your name
*Soyadınız:* Your surname
*Doğum günü: *Birth date

Then click on *Gönder*(_submit_) and it'll do the trick. It may send you an confirmation mail.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Fantabulous! Got the file now Happy! Thanks all.


----------

